# a nice thought about acheiving "Absolute Sound"



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

"This is not necessarily the truth,
this is what Wittgenstein would have called
an exercise in searching for that which is true enough."

-Terence McKenna

seems pretty applicable.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmmm, Both Ludwig Josef Johann Wittgenstein and Terence McKenna seem to have lived very troubled lives.
Achieving "Absolute Sound" is only possible with real musicians with real instruments without any electrical amplification in an ideal listening area.

So I see "an exercise in searching for that which is true enough" can be simply interpreted as building a room with desirable characteristics and then adding reproduction devices which you find acceptable for your needs.


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes they were a bit troubled, but TM had quite a bit of genius in his blood.

and yes, that certainly is the point I was trying to make.


----------

